#ubuntu-my 2010-12-20
<abdza_> Good morning 
#ubuntu-my 2010-12-22
<bigbird> semua tidur ke
<twos> hello
#ubuntu-my 2010-12-23
<blini> hello?
<mnajem> yupp
<bigbird> tidurrrrrrr
<bigbird> kroo krooo kroo
<twos> hehe
<bigbird> 2
<bigbird> tanya sini la
<twos> ok
<twos> bigbird> pada pc budak2 ni, sy install wondershaper
<twos> skang ni saya add benda tu di dalam startup application...
<twos> "sudo wondershaper eth0 200 100"
<twos> masalahnya setiap kali login dia tanya passwd
<twos> ada cara lain tak yg dia boleh run automatik, tanpa tanya password?
<bigbird> set permission yg bersesuaian dgn nya
<twos> contohnya?
<bigbird> password apa dia mintak?
<bigbird> masa sudo tu ke?
<twos> password user lah... mcm biasa la bila pakai arahan sudo
<twos> sy ada tanya di # dia kata mcm ni
<twos> twos: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<bigbird> which wondershaper
<twos> mcm kita nak letak startup service la bigbird 
<twos> what?
<bigbird> kau edit /etc/rc.local
<bigbird> pastu letak command tu tanpa sudo
<bigbird> atau
<bigbird> update-rc.d wondershaper defaults
<bigbird> aku tak tahu apa service kau nak letak kat startup, tp ni la caranya kat debian based
<twos> yes
<twos> thanks bigbird 
<twos> sy terlupa "rc.local"
<twos> thank you2
<twos> muahs2
<twos> jap nak gi setting
<bigbird> buat salah satu
<twos> bigbird> kalau tak silap arahan tu di atas arahan "exit" tu kan
<twos> cantek bigbird 
<twos> thanks alot
<ecogreen> need help with installation.... caps lock, scoll lock flashing
<ecogreen> any ideas what's the problem
<RileksCrew> .
<RileksCrew> haloo
<bigbird> tidur 
#ubuntu-my 2010-12-24
<bigbird> takkan semua tidur kot
<qedx-work> zzzzz sunyi
#ubuntu-my 2010-12-25
<sweemeng> it is christmas kids
<bigbird> hi all
<bigbird> hi meng 
#ubuntu-my 2011-12-19
<fairuz> halo rakan2
#ubuntu-my 2011-12-20
<okeylawko> hi all
<okeylawko> any1 there?
<okeylawko> <--need help
<fairuz> hey
<fairuz> helo ApOgEE
<ApOgEE> helo fairuz 
<ApOgEE> sori lambat jawab, bizi
<ks> hihi
<ks> anybody here?
<ks> long time not in
<fairuz> ks: Hi
<ks> fairuz: hi
<ks> at least go u active here.
<fairuz> ks: There's no one here. ~~~graveyard. :)
<ks> haha.
<ks> no matter how, just want to find some OSS friend chat.
<ks> fairuz: so u still study?
<fairuz> ks: Nope, I work at Texas Instruments
<fairuz> ks: and how about you?
<ks> fairuz: cool! I'm doing software company.
<fairuz> ks: Your own company?
<ks> fairuz: yes, I instruct my people use Ubuntu
<fairuz> ks: That's cool
<ks> fairuz: howabout u? texas is big company.
<fairuz> ks: Actually I'm at TI France. Doing platform enablement for OMAP.
<fairuz> So basically I do performance test on multimedia and stuff 
<ks> ic, actually I'm texas users before. However I forget in which model of laptop
<ks> if im not mistaken, the SD card reader is from texas. Your company produce this product?
<fairuz> ks: No idea :D Here we produce OMAP chips for mobile manufacturer
<fairuz> such as RIM, samsung etc
<fairuz> the new ICS Android phone is using OMAP :D
<ks> well, I believe you are very familiar with mobile devices. Any recommendation of android phone? Just forget about RIM
<fairuz> Samsung's of course
<ks> hm, howabout motorola?
<ks> I looking forward it.
<fairuz> ks: Can't beat Samsung :D
<ks> fairuz: Didn't Google Work very well with Motorola to produce iphone killer?
<fairuz> ks: Actually for the latest Google phone, they worked with Samsung
<ks> oh.. I thought is nexus.
<ks> fairuz: so we shall remain in samsung? Actually my company everybody using samsung galaxy... I boring with it already.
<fairuz> ks: Personally I do think that we should stick with Samsung
<fairuz> They have nice display compared to Motorola
<ks> yaya
 * fairuz tired waiting compilation to finish. :-(
<ks> u compile kernel?
<fairuz> ks: u-boot + kernel + android file system
<ks> wou... u Geek
<fairuz> ks: It's Android that takes too much time compiling
<fairuz> ks: :)
<fairuz> ks: Nah, not geek.. Just doing my work :)
<ks> SO what your opinion compare android and iphone?
<fairuz> I have both phone, an iphone and also an android phone (Samsung), and personally I think Iphone is better in term of smoothness and app quality
<fairuz> We can't deny that apple did a great job on the UI
<ks> same opinion, however I believe one of the reason why Iphone faster because of they not using java
<ks> I believe 3rd smartphone OS will growing up. However I don't know is Microsoft, Meego or webos.
<fairuz> ks: That too. 
<fairuz> Meego is basically dead. =)
<ks> Just watch how Nokia do. 
<ks> I believe Nokia survive or not depends on Meego, not microsoft
<fairuz> ks: Well if I'm not mistaken, Nokia abandon Meego 2-3 months ago
<fairuz> And uses Windows
<ks> fairuz: I heard this, I just wonder why their CEO so stupid.
<fairuz> ks: Well maybe they don't have enough ressources to maintain Meego
<ks> fairuz: maybe, however they work with Intel before, and they'd gain support from a lot of community support. The maemo got alot of thing can port into meego
<ks> there is project can port android apps into meego too. everything moving smoothly. They make their developer go away...
<fairuz> bad decision I guess :D
<ks> either meego revive, or Microsoft revive. I believe there is no room for WebOS. Open source OS hard to penetrate into market without backup from Commercial
 * fairuz agrees
<ks> Well, so you country got pattern fight between HTC, Samsung, Apple?
<ks> I notice never ending pattern fighting among them.
<fairuz> ks: Yea, I don't know who started it but they are in war right now.
<ks> fairuz: haha, so u at france now?
<fairuz> ks: Yup
<ks> what bring u to ubuntu-MY?
<fairuz> ks: Well, to support malaysian OSS team 
<fairuz> I use Ubuntu at work and at home
<ks> great
<fairuz> so this is a good place
<ks> 11.10?
<fairuz> Work 11.04 home 11.10
<fairuz> Just upgraded my home PC from 11.04 to 11.10 yesterday :)
<fairuz> have some problems with gnome but don't have time to fix it yet. 
<ks> haha, Linux always have problem.
<ks> fairuz: gtg. Nice to meet you
<fairuz> ks: ;)
#ubuntu-my 2011-12-21
<susahsebut> hi, anybody available?
<fairuz> helo susahsebut, mcm pernah ku nampak nick ni
<fairuz> kat facebook kot ;)
<ejat> :)
<ejat> sah2 la kat facebook 
<fairuz> hehe
<susahsebut> hello
<susahsebut> apa laa yang salah kat koman aku ni nickserv x ley nk identify nick =.=
<fairuz> susahsebut Nickserv komplen ape 
<susahsebut_> nak tanya sikit kalau kita cuba connect ke irc tapi error couldnt find your host name - kenapa Ya?
<fairuz> susahsebut_: Aku selalu kalau ada problem gitu disebabkan proxy, tapi maybe ada punca lain
<fairuz> takpun sebab salah letak hostname :)
<fairuz> susahsebut Dah ok ke
<susahsebut> hehe asyik tercampak keluar je tadi
<susahsebut> kenapa?
<fairuz> susahsebut: Tadi kata error tak jumpa hostname keke
<susahsebut> yang tu masih belum settle
<fairuz> freenode ke
<susahsebut> cuba jugak google tapi blurrrrr
<susahsebut> ha ah freenode
<susahsebut> errrr... anyone?
<fairuz> susahsebut: Tak tau aku..selalu aku punya problem proxy ja
<susahsebut> rasanya xde pula guna proxy
<fairuz> mana tau ko kat opis ke, opis tu yg ada setting pape
<fairuz> pastu nick susahsebut ni connect dari mana? machine lain eh?
<susahsebut> ya, machine lain
<susahsebut> hostname tu nama pc/device kan?
<susahsebut> atau bukan?
<fairuz> susahsebut: tak salah aku hostname tu server yang ko nak connect tu la
<susahsebut> ooooooo
<susahsebut> jap cuba lagi
<fairuz> aku pun taktau juga, kasi idea sikit2
<susahsebut> x lepas jugak. xpe la. 
<susahsebut> topik x berkenaan ubuntu pun ni
<susahsebut> :)
<susahsebut> sorry2
<fairuz> Oh cerita pasal ubuntu, semlm aku baru upgrade jadi 11.10
<fairuz> pastu install gnome
<fairuz> tapi kalau log in masuk gnome, messy plak, maksud aku test dia ada yang tak cukup huruf etc.. Contoh macam username aku fairuz dia papar fa r z je
<fairuz> ada idea? kena install driver gfx card ke ape ke.. sebab unity ok je
<susahsebut> driver gfx kot
<susahsebut> dah install additional hardware ke?
<susahsebut> upgrade dari 11.04?
<fairuz> aah dari 11.04
<fairuz> aku pun syak driver gfx , tapi tak sempat nak usik2 lg
<susahsebut> dulu aku ada upgrade jugak dari 10.10 > 11.04 > 11.10 tp masalah macam tu jugak - kotak2 pelik muncul kat desktop ui. lepas update driver gfx ok je
<fairuz> oo
<susahsebut> cuma power regression yang tak ok. gile panas lappy. 
<fairuz> Akan aku cuba update driver gfx mlm ni
<fairuz> susahsebut: update latest kernel pun problem jugak?
<susahsebut> tak sempat nak update kernel aku dah cabut install 10.04
<susahsebut> takut terbakar mobo macam penunu bunsen kena
<susahsebut> warranty dah xde tu. xdo duit nak repair sendiri. :p
<fairuz> susahsebut: Aku letak kat PC
<susahsebut> kat pc ok la. kat pc pun guna 11.10 ni. tapi kernel masih 3.0.0
<susahsebut> kat pc suhu ok je
<susahsebut> fairuz ni siapa ek kat fv? sorry sekarang baru tanya
<susahsebut> *fb
<susahsebut> typo lak
<fairuz> susahsebut: Wan Mohd Fairuz Ismail
<fairuz> www.facebook.com/wanmohdfairuz tak salah aku hehe
<susahsebut> oooo.... aisey segan lak otai tanya pasal ubuntu kat aku yang end user je ni. 
<susahsebut> aiyarkkkk
<fairuz> susahsebut: Otai apanye keke
<fairuz> aku pengguna jugak
<susahsebut> sunyinyaaaaaaaaa........=D
<fairuz> susahsebut: Tu la, memang sunyi sikit kat sini :)
<susahsebut> kat sini dan kat forum. kenapa ya?
<fairuz> susahsebut: tak tau la, takde budaya IRC kot :D
<fairuz> ks: Hello
<ks> fairuz: hi
<ks> only u active again.
<ks> fairuz: can I know how popular Linux OSes in france?
<fairuz> ks: I'm at work and we use IRC here. :)
<fairuz> ks: Well the acceptance is better I guess
<fairuz> Laptops for university students are installed with Ubuntu
<ks> fairuz: mean many Linux users?
<ks> fairuz: cool!
<fairuz> ks: Not quite sure about other place but in my company, nearly all workstations are Ubuntu
<fairuz> Even Windows users have vpn installed to connect to Ubuntu machines
<ks> fairuz: I'm not crazy in Linux, but I believe using Linux and OSS bring us more invation
<fairuz> ks: Same here, I'm not so crazy about linux
<ks> fairuz: paperwork using openoffice?
<fairuz> ks: Ah one point I hate about linux is openoffice
<fairuz> ks: Will never use them
<fairuz> ks: I stick to Microsoft Office
<fairuz> Nothing can't beat microsoft office
<ks> fairuz: agree, I'm stay in OpenOffice but hate it much
<ks> fairuz: There is many alternative except openoffice and libreoffice. 
<fairuz> :)
<ks> fairuz: like EIOffice, KingSoft Office, Softmaker. Best quality is Kingsoft, but windows only
<ks> by the way, kingsoft free download
<ks> u can try, but not work in wine
<fairuz> I can try to look at them
<fairuz> they are free?
<ks> ei and kingsoft have free version.
<ks> eioffice is java based, run well in linux too. better then openoffice. Kingsoft is the best
<ks> both of them from china
<ks> Softmaker got old version freedownload.
<fairuz> ks: java based? Must be slow then :D
<ks> well, it not that fast compare to C software. However, u will suprise it's performance.
<ks> fairuz: can give it a try. see how fast java can run.
<fairuz> ks: Sure, I should try it
<ks> however, I long time never use it. previously got free version, dunno now how.
<ks> oh, eioffice rename to yozo office
<fairuz> ks: Ah ok
<ks> now charge money, but cheap.
<fairuz> ks: They don't have evaluation version?
<ks> have
<ks> u can try
<fairuz> salax: Hello
<salax> fairuz: hello hai
<ks> salax: hi
<fairuz> ks: salax Quiet night ;)
<salax> ks: hai
<ks> salax:hi
<ks> ho ho ho, merry christmas
<ks> salax: what are u doing?
<fairuz> ejat-androirc: Android IRC? cool.
<ejat-androirc> Pakai org punye nak beli x mampu
<fairuz> ejat-androirc: Phone/tablet apa?
<e-jat> Galaxy tab 10.1
<e-jat> Tuan guru irwan yg punya
<fairuz> e-jat: Oho nice
<e-jat> I x mampu
<e-jat> Apa bikin bro
<fairuz> e-jat: Biasa la, tgh compile Android
<salax> ks: chatting he he
<ejat> fairuz : sorrry
<ejat> td u cakap tgh compile pe ? 
<ejat> codes ke ?
<ejat>  /whois fairuz 
<ejat> ops
<ejat> \
<fairuz__> test
#ubuntu-my 2011-12-22
<fairuz> salax: rebelk0de: Hello selamat datang ;)
<fairuz> O:-)
<salax> fairuz: yoshh
<fairuz> :)
<fairuz> ks: WB
<ks> fairuz: hi
<fairuz> ks: You dont use IRC at work?
<ks> i'm very often outside. Outside at computer I use more SMS and whatapps 
<ks> i don't think irc suitable for mobilephone.
<fairuz> ks: yes you are right
<ks> fairuz: recently thinking how to do something about Open Source and good in Malaysia
<ks> notice there is simplelinux, sounds gfood
<fairuz> ks: I heard of it. What is it based on? debian?
<ks> SLAKWARE
<Zaikazex> hello
<Zaikazex> ada owng x
<fairuz__> Ade
<fairuz__> Ilang dah
#ubuntu-my 2011-12-23
<Niqula> Hi! Are there any real people on this channel or only bots?
<salax> anyone using configuration mgmt tools?
<fairuz> salax: Not me :)
<fairuz_> ejat: alo
<ejat> alo
#ubuntu-my 2011-12-24
<fairuz__> selamat siang ;)
#ubuntu-my 2011-12-25
<SuMarDi> clear
<shah`> hello
<ejat> ello
<shah`> apa khabar ejat?
<shah`> fenris
#ubuntu-my 2012-12-18
<ejat> elo .. 
#ubuntu-my 2012-12-20
<excalibr> helo
<excalibr> slmt tgh hari
<excalibr> ow kInOzAwA 
<excalibr> lama x nampak
 * ejat pokes udienz
#ubuntu-my 2012-12-22
<fairuz_> helo kInOzAwA1
#ubuntu-my 2012-12-23
<fairuz_> helo ejat
<ratbox> !seen lancau
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<EggDrops>  ratbox, tak pernah lihat plak saya :/ lancau.
<ratbox> EggDrops: iyer ker?
<ratbox> !seen susahsebut
<EggDrops> susahsebut (~susahsebu@118.100.150.216) terakhir saya lihat dia keluar IRC dari #ubuntu-my 23 hari, 21 jam, 21 menit yang lalu dengan pesanan : (Quit: Leaving).
<ratbox> !seen pencintakucing
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<EggDrops>  ratbox, tak pernah lihat plak saya :/ pencintakucing.
<ratbox> !seen betrayer
<EggDrops> Ada 2 orang yang sesuai nih (sorted): AccessDenied Betrayer. AccessDenied (MauiNSons@unaffiliated/betrayer) terakhir saya lihat dia keluar dari #ubuntu-my 66 hari, 16 jam, 36 menit yang lalu Pesan : "{}".
<ratbox> EggDrops: betul ker?
<ratbox> dah lamer lerr tue
<fairuz_>   
<ratbox> hai semua...
<ratbox> fairuz_: dah makan dah mandi?
<ratbox> fairuz_: ader bende yg nak dicompile lg ker?
<ratbox> fairuz_: ubuntu skrg dah version berape?
<fairuz_> belum mandi lg ni
<ratbox> fairuz_: patutlah bau too ade mcm mcm
<ratbox> ge mandi laar dulu PC biarkan on
<fairuz_> jap lg le mnd
<fairuz_> duk membaca jap
<ratbox> ok
<ejat> elo
<ejat> anybody home 
<fairuz_> elo ejat
<ejat> finally
<ejat> fairuz_:  the man 
<ejat> ahaks
<ejat> kite jerk la yg ado 
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> ejat: sila update title room tu 
<fairuz_> 12.10 keke
<ejat> opss
* ejat changed the topic of #ubuntu-my to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-my | Website:http://www.ubuntu.com.my | Welcome to Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal !! | Lets Upgrade @ Download it !! | Lets Contribute to our http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my |
<fairuz_> +1
* ejat changed the topic of #ubuntu-my to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-my | Website:http://www.ubuntu.com.my | Welcome to Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal !! | Lets Upgrade @ Download it !! | Lets Contribute to our http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my | Raring Ringtail 13.04 on the way !! |
<ejat> fairuz_: apa bikin
<fairuz_> ejat: xde buat ape
<ejat> busan .. 
<fairuz_> bersihkan pc sikit, delete ape yg patut hehe
<ejat> owh okie
<fairuz_> tapi selain tu mmg tgh bosan
<fairuz_> cuti esok ejat?
<ejat> xde ke aktiviti yang menarik
<ejat> patut keje 
<ejat> tp kaki tgh sakit lagi 
<ejat> jap lagi ingat nak g clinic balik .. 
<fairuz_> oo kena  ape plak ejat
<ejat> terseliuh
<ratbox> !seen ejat
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<EggDrops> ejat (~quassel@ubuntu/member/fenris-) terakhir saya lihat dia keluar IRC dari #ubuntu-my 11 menit yang lalu dengan pesanan : (Remote host closed the connection).
<shah`> !ping
<lubotu2> pong!
<EggDrops> Compliance (shah`) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 0.997 seconds from shah`
<ratbox> !ping
<lubotu2> pong!
<EggDrops> Error (ratbox) operation timed out attempting to ping ratbox
<fairuz_> ejat: jatuh tangga ke ape ejat?
<fairuz_> huhu
<ejat> lantai ngn koridor
<ejat> jalan sambil whatsapp 
<ejat> huhu 
#ubuntu-my 2013-12-16
<excalibr> hai :3
<fairuz> excalibr: yo yo
<fairuz> \c/
<excalibr> Monday!! \o/
<faizul> hi fairuz sweemeng 
<fairuz> yo faizul
<excalibr> yo fai(ruz|zul)
<excalibr> nak balik dah
<excalibr> \o/
#ubuntu-my 2013-12-19
<excalibr> helo
<fairuz> excalibr: helo
<excalibr> fairuz, bila kita assign string ke char pointer eg char *foo = "bar"
<excalibr> apa yg berlaku secara teknikalnya
<excalibr> /poke fairuz1 
<fairuz1> excalibr: oh sorry
<excalibr> >fairuz, bila kita assign string ke char pointer eg char *foo = "bar"
<fairuz1> maksudnya ko akan ada dalam meory dua benda
<excalibr> >apa yg berlaku secara teknikalnya
<fairuz1> *memory
<excalibr> apa bza kalau assign guna array char foo[] = "bar"
<fairuz1> satu ruang direserve untuk simpan "bar", contoh string ni perlukan 4 bytes
<fairuz1> jadi tiap2 byte ni ada address dia
<fairuz1> dalm kes pertama, foo akan ada nilai address element pertama string ni, dalam kes ni address huruf b
<excalibr> ok..pointer ke address "bar" dlm memory..
<fairuz1> dalam kes kedua pun sama, foo akan point to the first character
<fairuz1> beza dia kat mana "bar" tu disimpan
<fairuz1> seingat aku kalau ko pakai char*foo, "bar" tu akan disimpan kat read only memory
<fairuz1> so takleh nak tukar
<fairuz1> kalau ko pakai char foo[], boleh tuka. e.g. foo[0] = 'T'
<fairuz1> excalibr: ok ke 
<fairuz1> :p
<excalibr> hmm ok :D lagi satu, kalau aku nak reasssign value char pointer tu ke char array..boleh reassign terus ke?
<excalibr> char *foo = "bar";
<excalibr> char oof[] = "bla";
<excalibr> char *foo = oof;
<excalibr> ^ ok ke buat camni?
<fairuz1> boleh sebab foo tu bukan const pointer
<fairuz1> so dia boleh nak assign pegi address lain
<fairuz1> Kira nak senang, ko kena ingat pointer ni just simpan address
<excalibr> pastu apa jadi dgn original string yg foo tu point masa mula2?
<fairuz1> http://ideone.com/m3XIOC
<fairuz1> tengok ni
<fairuz1> tu takde sapa point kat dia la
<fairuz1> dai duk sorang2 la dalam memory tu, kesian dia
<fairuz1> *dia
<excalibr> hahaa
<fairuz1> kalau dari segi technical dia
<fairuz1> kalau ko declare benda mcm int i ke
<fairuz1> char foo[] = "bar" ke
<fairuz1> semua benda ni scope dia auto tak salah aku
<fairuz1> jadi dia letak benda ni kat stack scope tu
<excalibr> tak perlu erase ke string tadi tu?
<fairuz1> so contoh ko declare kat dalam function, abis function, benda ni semua free la
<fairuz1> tak perlu kalau auto
<fairuz1> *scope auto
<fairuz1> kalau ko buat char *foo, scope dia static
<fairuz1> takkan hilang sampai program habis
<excalibr> oh camtu
<fairuz1> benda2 ni static, dia "embedded" dalam data segment program ko tu
<fairuz1> Kalau static data ko byk, besar la program ko
<fairuz1> kalau auto storage tu, time ko run tu dia reserve memory
<excalibr> besar dari segi mem usage?
<fairuz1> bukan mem usage, program ko tu yg besar
<fairuz1> physically on disk
<fairuz1> mem usage ni utk auto storage tu
<fairuz1> contoh mcm ni
<fairuz1> ko ada variable static 10KB, dengan ko ada declare satu array besar 20KB dalam function X
<fairuz1> program ko tu, saiz dia termasuk dengan 10KB variable static tu
<fairuz1> kira start2 je program ko, variable static tu dah wujud
<fairuz1> array besar tu tak wujud lagi, selagi ko tak masuk dalam function X
<fairuz1> X tu tak kesah la function main ke, function buat sendiri ke
<excalibr> uhhm..
<excalibr> static var ni termasuk la constant kan?
<fairuz1> mmg constant pun static var ni
<fairuz1> read only
<excalibr> eh yg char pointer tadi tu..kdg2 aku tengok org tulis char* foo 
<excalibr> apa beza dgn char *foo
<fairuz1> sama je
<fairuz1> kalau setakat char * tu takpe lagi, kalau dah start main function pointer, kena hati2 je la sikit
<fairuz1> contoh function pointer void (*foo)(void)
<fairuz1> penting kurungan () tu sebab nak kata benda tu function pointer
<fairuz1> ko kenapa tiba2 belaja programming plak ni :D
<excalibr> :D
<fairuz1> konsep senang mcm ni je,  saiz program = saiz code section + data section
<fairuz1> data section dalam kes ni global dengan static variable
<fairuz1> global tu, benda2 yang ko declare kat luar main
<fairuz1> benda2 yang ko delare dalam main plak, atau dalam mana2 function, takkan ada dalam program ko
<fairuz1> unless time runtime, dia akan masuk stack
<fairuz1> benda ni la yang aku panggil auto variable tadi
<fairuz1> sebab bila dia jumpa penutup function (   }  ), variable2 ni semua akan hilang
<excalibr> TIL data section
<excalibr> :)
<fairuz> :D
<excalibr> mcm mana org buat multi patch dlm satu patch file
<excalibr> buat patch file satu-satu lepas tu concancate ke satu file?
<fairuz> multipatch tu ape maksud ko excalibr
<fairuz> patch yg meilibat byk file ke ape
<excalibr> ye
<fairuz> patch biasa pun boleh melibatkan byk file
<fairuz> macam git commit biasa
<fairuz> satu commit nak ada diff utk 100 files pun boleh
<fairuz> excalibr: ^
<faizul> /names
<faizul> sorry fairuz 
<faizul> silap taip
<fairuz> ?
<fairuz> excalibr: gigih buat C ke ape keke
<excalibr> wahaha
<fairuz> aku tengah pening godek spnego Kerberos ni
<faizul> hi
#ubuntu-my 2013-12-20
<fairuz> excalibr: yo
<excalibr> o/
<fairuz> pooooo
<fairuz> excalibr: yo
<excalibr> yea?
<excalibr> it's steam sale
<fairuz> btul gak
<fairuz> haha
<excalibr> aku dah tak tau nak beli apa
<excalibr> semua aaa+ title aku nak aku dah rembat masa sale lepas :P
<fairuz> aku pun tak tau nak beli ape
<fairuz> sbb nanti last2 aku bukak sc2 jugak
<fairuz> haha
<excalibr> beli coop game la..seronok gak kalau ada kaki boleh main sama2
<keropok> hello ppl
#ubuntu-my 2013-12-21
<Romance> sapa yg aritu cari domain .my murah?
<Romance> http://www.internet-webhosting.com/secure/youth-domain.php
<Romance> 13 ringgit setahun
#ubuntu-my 2013-12-22
<excalibr> si fairuz
<excalibr> bukan ke dah lama habis promo belia 1m ni
<excalibr> hello keropok 
<Romance> masih ada kot..tpi aku x beli sebab xde nak buat apa pun
<Romance> melainkan boleh transfer ke org lain as is jual
<excalibr> :]
#ubuntu-my 2014-12-15
<kstan> anybody here?
<kstan> sweemeng!
<kstan> and KatieKitty
<kstan> and excalibr
<kstan> long time no see
<excalibr> sabun?
<kstan> sweemeng_office: Hihi
<kstan> KatieKitty: Hihi
<excalibr> sabun?
<kstan> hi hi
<kstan> long time no see u o
<kstan> last time go mosc
<kstan> aiyo very sad
<excalibr> sabun?
<KatieKitty1> hi everyone
<faizul> hello hyperair 
#ubuntu-my 2014-12-16
<excalibr> bukan sabun
<fairuz> excalibr: ye
<fairuz> dah setel ke
<excalibr> alamak lupa
<excalibr> belum lagi
#ubuntu-my 2015-12-15
<mypapit> fakaped
#ubuntu-my 2015-12-16
<mypapit> +OK 2YzXa/phNny0E/LI3/BB6PG0u/K3r0ifG4F/3hABQ.E3krz1SCQ7s16xKlP0
#ubuntu-my 2015-12-19
<shah> ;]
<shah> salam
#ubuntu-my 2017-12-18
<UbuntuMY1> <ak47suk1> Saya boleh sponsor network connection. Asalkan area tu Digi superb
<ejat> finally
<ejat> bug 1728354
<lubotu2`> bug 1728354 in ntfs-3g (Ubuntu) "ntfs: unsupported reparse point" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1728354
<UbuntuMY1> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> @najmiep, 👍 kalau driver, knp dia x mcm Windows? bila install, dia akan ambik 10GB space utk OS sje? But Ubuntu bila install, dia x ambik smpi 10GB pun including driver. Knp gitu? padahal dia kne provide lg byk driver utk multiple hardware
<UbuntuMY1> <Saliman_Imz> @akh_Amirul_Idzham, windows biasa simpan download dulu update sebelum update..
<UbuntuMY1> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Ok
#ubuntu-my 2017-12-19
<UbuntuMY1> <Saliman_Imz> http://www.alexlambert.com/2017/12/18/kernel-debugging-for-newbies.html
<ejat> tq for the info kang @saliman
<UbuntuMY1> Linuxz was added by: Linuxz
#ubuntu-my 2017-12-20
<UbuntuMY1> cyberTrooPz was added by: cyberTrooPz
<UbuntuMY1> Nafiz Adly Najib was added by: Nafiz Adly Najib
<UbuntuMY1> <Nafiz Adly Najib> hi
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> hi
<UbuntuMY1> <Nafiz Adly Najib> nk tanye leh x, cane nk speed up kn lgi internet, modem wifi dkt ruang tamu, bilik dkt je ngn ruang tamu, tpi internet mmg slow giler, pls help me
<UbuntuMY1> <faizulzone> @Nafiz Adly Najib, Cuba buat speed test antara bilik dengan ruang tamu, kalau kat ruang tamu pun slow makna kata internet yang slow, tapi kalau kata perbezaan ketara, guna repeater
<UbuntuMY1> <Nafiz Adly Najib> sbelom pkai ubuntu, pkai windows 10, ok je wifi time pkai windows 10, smpai ubuntu internet mmg slow giler
<UbuntuMY1> <Nafiz Adly Najib> huhu
<UbuntuMY1> <ijamina> Salam, tumpang lalu.. nak tanya dh gugel dan try tk jadi
<UbuntuMY1> <ijamina> Filesystem                        Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on  udev                              3.9G     0  3.9G   0% /dev  tmpfs                             799M  8.8M  790M   2% /run  /dev/mapper/ehousemendb--vg-root   41G   12G   28G  29% /  tmpfs                             3.9G     0  3.9G   0% /dev/shm  tmpfs                             5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock  tmpfs                             3.9G     0  3.9G   0%
<UbuntuMY1> /sys/fs/cgroup  /dev/sda1                         472M  467M     0 100% /boot  tmpfs                             799M     0  799M   0% /run/user/1000
<UbuntuMY1> <ijamina> rase ada kaitan tk /dev/sda1  yg full tu ngn apache2 failed start
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Boot folder takde kaitan
<UbuntuMY1> <Piye926> Utk boot xde..
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Tgk syslog dpt error apa
<UbuntuMY1> <Saliman_Imz> @ijamina, Dah check log apasal failed?
<UbuntuMY1> <Saliman_Imz> Apa error
<UbuntuMY1> <ijamina> tk bole nk update
<UbuntuMY1> <ijamina> apa pun tk bole apache baru pasan down.. mysql ok
<UbuntuMY1> <Piye926> Ce check log dlm /var/log/apache2 ke or httpd ke..tgk error log..
<UbuntuMY1> <Piye926> Chek log dlm tu..
<UbuntuMY1> <Piye926> @ijamina, Yg ni check status..error tu x membantu sgt..
<UbuntuMY1> <Piye926> @ijamina, Skrg ni isu dia apache kan..ke isu dia xbole nak update..  Kalau update melibatkan kernel../boot penuh rasanya mcm kena clearkan sebab nanti kernel baru dia mcm xbolw nak install
<UbuntuMY1> <Piye926> @ijamina, Ni ada error yg ckp disk full xbole nak extract kernel image baru dlm boot
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Config error tu
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Config test failed
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> @Nafiz Adly Najib, driver incompatible kot
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> masa pakai ndiswrapper dulu slalu la ngadap masalah ni
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> RM 50 bank in, aku check teamviewer lol
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> Minyak naik. Abg isi japgi
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> @tajulazhar, brapa sen?
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> @ijamina, buat cleanup kat boot takleh ke?
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> buang la kernel lama tu
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> Eh
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> 3 sen 95. 2 sen 97
<UbuntuMY1> <ijamina> @Piye926, Mula detect ada problem user error kt apps sbb server ni db je.. so apache pakai utk akses pma je.. sy pn jrg pakai pma.. so bila tgk apache dia down.. try update, clean dll suma error jugak..
<UbuntuMY1> <Piye926> @ijamina, Update xlepas sbb boot penuh..clean or clearkan dulu mcm syazwan ckp tu..kernel lama buang
<UbuntuMY1> <Piye926> Isu apache tu tgk pd config or tgk error detail pada log dlm /var/log..
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> Tail -f skit ina
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> Kalu hd penuh pun bole stop service
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> Dia dh kira x cukup resources walau RAM besau
<UbuntuMY1> <ijamina> @Piye926, Dh try tk bole sbb kena update kernel kot
<UbuntuMY1> <ijamina> @tajulazhar, Nnti la remote mlm kang balik server tu
<UbuntuMY1> <ijamina> @jipangmenjerit, Tkle gak dia soh wat install -f tu kena update kernel .104
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> @ijamina, memang kena update kernel tu dulu, maksud den manual cleanup
<UbuntuMY1> <ijamina> @jipangmenjerit, Oo cano tu?
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> "manual cleanup"
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> @ijamina, Cer buat sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean cane
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> Pastu manual delete file2 yg x de kene mengena
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> dah penuh tak bleh
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> nanti failed sebab ada benda nak donlod
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> so kena tgk kernel current apa, delete fail kernel lama kt /boot
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> pastu baru remove kernel yg dh delete tadi
<UbuntuMY1> <Sharuzzaman> error message apache tu tak lengkap
<UbuntuMY1> <Sharuzzaman> cannot access /var/log ?
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> @UmarzukiCell, 👍
<UbuntuMY1> <Nafiz Adly Najib> @jipangmenjerit, hmm, tgk kat additional driver, ada driver untuk intel cpu je, amd gpu xde (pkai laptop amd gpu), nk download but xleh gak nk download
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> https://www.cyberciti.biz/linux-news/ubuntu-17-10-no-longer-available-for-download-due-to-lenovo-bios-getting-corrupted/
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> ade je boleh download.. sebab mirrored ke
<UbuntuMY1> <Nafiz Adly Najib> @najmiep, haha hri tu ade install (sbelom install 16.04 lts nye) for first time, lps 1-2 minggu camtu, tgk libreoffice nye tools bahagian atas tu tgk jdi white x nmpk ape2, dh clean uninstall dh, install balik ada lgi, pastu bluetooth xleh on
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> oh.. redirect download ISO utk 16.04.. LOL
<UbuntuMY1> <Nafiz Adly Najib> @najmiep, alahai susah payah cari x jumpe
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> mmg dh takde la 17.10 buat sementara.. ampes
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> aku mmg tak guna non LTS version
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> malas nak terkejar2 upgrade
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> update packages je sudah.
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> @Nafiz Adly Najib, uh uh.. that's bad
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> kalo rosak hardware.. jadi paper weight je.. baik guna windows 10 LOL
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> adat la pakai upstream, bukan semua jalan
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> tak jalan takpe.. jgn kill hardware
<UbuntuMY1> <applemoisee> Bios rosak boleh repair ke? 🤔
<UbuntuMY1> <applemoisee> Even hardware ok lagi, tapi rom bios broke.. 😂
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> tukar mobo baru la kot.. sigh
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> @najmiep, asl x gune lol
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Fwd from myfenris: nasib baik dah pakai 18.04 LTS
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Fwd from myfenris: tp X series x tersenarai ...
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> eh
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> dh ad?e
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> ade?*
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> cpt gile
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> cane nk download 18.04 lts nye?
#ubuntu-my 2017-12-21
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> alpha lagi kot
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> ke dah beta?
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> hahahaha
<UbuntuMY1> <ijamina> pelik plak semlm ada .104, .101 dh ilang kot hehe
<UbuntuMY1> <ijamina> so buang semua ke kernel tu?
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Tgk dlu current pakai apa
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Kang tk blh boot
<UbuntuMY1> <ijamina> skang pakai .98
<UbuntuMY1> <ijamina> @ijamina, mcm tk jd je
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> So remove semua image dgn extra sebelum 98
<UbuntuMY1> <ijamina> apt-get -f install pn tkle buat sbb disk full
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Ya
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Kena remove dlu
<UbuntuMY1> <ijamina> remove dpt error cm td tu
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> sudo rm
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Biasa aku cd /boot
<UbuntuMY1> <ijamina> oo kena cd /boot dulu ye
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Pastu delete la satu2 file yg ada version kernal lama
<UbuntuMY1> <ijamina> sama je
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Yg bg error apt
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Jgn pakai apt
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Pakai rm
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Rosmag mansor
<UbuntuMY1> <ijamina> @ijamina, so bole rm je ek files ni
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Ya
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Janji jgn silap version
<UbuntuMY1> <ijamina> @UmarzukiCell, 😁
<UbuntuMY1> <ijamina> ok toce nak test jab
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Klauko tak confiden delete pakai command, masuk pakai winscp
<UbuntuMY1> <ijamina> ftp tk lepas write masuk folder lain sekali /home hehe mmg biasa guna cmd je
<UbuntuMY1> <Sharuzzaman> Kenapa tak guna apt-get remove?
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Boot penuh tu
<UbuntuMY1> <mauisabily> simpan je kernel tu... aku koma jap kernel 5.. mujur ku simpam v4
<UbuntuMY1> <mauisabily> hahahaha
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Camane pun dia akan soh apt get f install
<UbuntuMY1> <mauisabily> @UmarzukiCell, ok wajib delete
<UbuntuMY1> <ijamina> @Sharuzzaman, Can't Use apt i.e. /boot is 100% full
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Tapi dh penuh.
<UbuntuMY1> <Sharuzzaman> Boot penuh biasa apt boleh jalan
<UbuntuMY1> <Sharuzzaman> Pasal apt tak guna boot location
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Ni biasa isu auto update
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Dia siap2 donlod kernel baru sampai penuh
<UbuntuMY1> <Sharuzzaman> Type command ni pastu paste output
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> So apt tetap nak install yg dh download tu
<UbuntuMY1> <Sharuzzaman> Itu boleh buang
<UbuntuMY1> <Sharuzzaman> dpkg -l | grep -i linux
<UbuntuMY1> <ijamina> ok dh rm.. mcm apt-get -f install dh jln
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Sudo apt autoremove
<UbuntuMY1> <ijamina> @myfenris, dh rm manual td sbb semua cmd apt tkle guna
<UbuntuMY1> <ijamina> ni baru nk try apt-get autoremove
<UbuntuMY1> <ijamina> tk berjaya jugak ni
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> Pakai windows la. Pening pakai ubuntu ni
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> Buntu rasa
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Manual apt remove
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> @ijamina, Mmg akan failed auto remove
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Mcm @Sharuzzaman suh grep
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Psl file tu dh takde
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Space penuh blk
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> Teamviewer je na
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> Senang
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Psl apt get f install mgkin ada download lg file
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> Hehe
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Tu la. Dh soh bank in 50
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Hehe
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> @UmarzukiCell, Murah la
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> Kalau aku seratus mintak
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> 50 lg sedekah kasih syg
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> List partition / je ker
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Or /boot asing
<UbuntuMY1> <ijamina> @UmarzukiCell, aah dah bertambah tu tp yg remove td nape ada lg?
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Tgk dari boot folder
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Bkn output apt sebab kita delete manual
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Force delete package the regenerate grub
<UbuntuMY1> <ijamina> sy buat balik.. ilang dh tp nnti apt-get -f install ada balik cm td huhu
<UbuntuMY1> <ijamina> bole resize tk partition /boot tu
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Partition lvm kan?
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Masa install aritu auto partition ke manual? (Asing boot, swap n etc)
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> @ijamina, tgk output df -h
<UbuntuMY1> <ijamina> mcm ok dah ni
<UbuntuMY1> <ijamina> @myfenris, tk tau sbb org lain install
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> df -h
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> kalau perlukan remote support server, boleh PM tepi untuk quotation :)
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> @UmarzukiCell boot dia tam masuk lvm
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> Fwd from ijamina: Filesystem                        Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on  udev                              3.9G     0  3.9G   0% /dev  tmpfs                             799M  8.8M  790M   2% /run  /dev/mapper/ehousemendb--vg-root   41G   12G   28G  29% /  tmpfs                             3.9G     0  3.9G   0% /dev/shm  tmpfs                             5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock  tmpfs                       
<UbuntuMY1>      3.9G     0  3.9G   0% /sys/fs/cgroup  /dev/sda1                         472M  467M     0 100% /boot  tmpfs                             799M     0  799M   0% /run/user/1000
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> klau tk masuk lvm susah le
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> buat keje gila je
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> cari disk besar, copy existing content boot tu, lepas tu config fdisk mount folder boot kat disk baru tu, cross fingters dan restart machine
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> hahahahahaha
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> aku pernah buat sekali
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> tu klau basic linux strong boleh lg
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> kena strong jugak la kalau terdesak
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> kalau didesak, baru bayar ko
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> wakakaka
<UbuntuMY1> <Sharuzzaman> @ijamina, kena remove package dari apt. kalau tak nanti bila upgrade ada error
<UbuntuMY1> <Sharuzzaman> dpkg -l |grep -i linux
<UbuntuMY1> <Sharuzzaman> dapat output tu aku bagi command macam mana nak remove
<UbuntuMY1> <pihpih95> Xjd jugk kena try rm -rf /
<UbuntuMY1> <Piye926> @pihpih95, jgn dibuatnya run betul..haru
<UbuntuMY1> <pihpih95> Jgn pakai sudo..
<UbuntuMY1> <mauisabily> 🤔
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> jgn bagi advive bukan2 nnt kena ban group 😁
<UbuntuMY1> <pihpih95> 😅 maaf la ye sy pun noobies lg . Selalu tgk lawak2 tu kt fb
<UbuntuMY1> Encik_Ubuntu was added by: Encik_Ubuntu
<UbuntuMY1> <Encik_Ubuntu> Asslammualaikum semua
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> @najmiep, 👍🏻
<UbuntuMY1> <Apogeek> Wow
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> hehe kang ada yg saman sbb biarkan bagi nasihat tak betul..lol
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> kalo run dlm server bank bahagian loan kereta.. aku diam2 je
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> @najmiep, krik krik krik
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> 🐯
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> mcm sifu mengharap jer
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> mcm gitlab aritu ek ..
<UbuntuMY1> <Apogeek> Hmmm
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> @myfenris, don't worry server bank ada backup... and probably they didn't hire unskilled workers to handle their servers
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> *don't
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> tau x per
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> https://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-17-10-bios-bug/
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> Toshiba pun kena gak ni
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> thank god
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> akhirnya isu wifi lmbt dh selesai hihu
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> kenapa jd lambat?
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> xtau
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> time pkai windows ok je
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> xde masalah
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> sbelom pkai 16.04.3 lts ni
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> pkai 17.10
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> 1-2 minggu camtu
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> bluetooth xleh bukak
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> pastu libreoffice nye tools yg bahagian atas jdi white
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> xtau nape jdi camtu gg
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> tepu plak nak mentelaah Ubuntu on Z system
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> gg
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> skrg dh jdi balik
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> xleh nk bluetooth
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> pls help me
<UbuntuMY1> <harisfazillah> Gunakan arahan dmesg. Ada apa2 pada kernel mesej tu.  Device diaconnected ke? Atau error dalam loading driver.
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> @NafizAdly, Maksud Anda kt menu libreoffice tu kan? Apps lain pun ade kan?
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Sy ade juga mengalami kadang2 gtk mempengaruhi .. Sbb tu skrg sy tambah alternative desktop environment KDE kt ubuntu .. Sambil2 take time nak adapt transition unity ke gnome on wayland
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> @NafizAdly, Speaker/headset or mouse
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> speaker
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> lps install amdgpu driver, pi restart pc, skali xleh log in...
<UbuntuMY1> <Sharuzzaman> @NafizAdly, Takleh login ke tak leh boot?
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> login
#ubuntu-my 2017-12-22
<UbuntuMY1> <faizulzone> @NafizAdly, Hari tu kena jgk bluetooth takleh bukak lepas off. Dia punya on kat jam tu tak sama dgn setting dalam. Lepas on off on off kat setting dalam baru detect bluetooth
<UbuntuMY1> <zulfadli_sk> @najmiep, Dia jdik x leh boot bios kan? Den rasa Acer den pun jahanam jugak ni 😓
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> sudah2 la tu. mari pakai Windows 10 dan Ubuntu SFU saja
<UbuntuMY1> <applemoisee> @zulfadli_sk, So camna nk settle ni?
<UbuntuMY1> <zulfadli_sk> Kot bleh settle by clear bios. X teardown lg crik pin nk clear 😂
<UbuntuMY1> <zulfadli_sk> Kalo x ntah lah.. x tau nk wat apo
<UbuntuMY1> <Sharuzzaman> Bawak balik support center mintak reflash bios
<UbuntuMY1> <Sharuzzaman> @zulfadli_sk, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1734147
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 1734147 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.10 corrupting BIOS - many LENOVO laptops models" [Critical,Confirmed]
<UbuntuMY1> <Sharuzzaman> Acer Aspire E5-771G  Acer TravelMate B113
<UbuntuMY1> <Encik_Ubuntu> Lenovo 😭😭
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> hmm
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> @NafizAdly, ni nk kene reinstall balik ke cane
<UbuntuMY1> <Piye926> @NafizAdly, Try reset or pegi ke single user mode utk tukar password..password lupa ke or cmno
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> bukn lupe pass
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> cer tgk video tu
<UbuntuMY1> <Piye926> Cuba masuk ke terminal..tekan ctrl+alt+f1 ka or f2 ka
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> dh try dh
<UbuntuMY1> <Piye926> Boleh login kat situ try check error kot ada
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> x jdi gak hehu
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> dh try .xauthority
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> x jdi gak gg
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> tanye abang sulung (die thu psl ubuntu semua ni), kene reinstall balik
<UbuntuMY1> <zulfadli_sk> @Sharuzzaman, Nampak gaya kena tambah Acer E3-111 dalam list
<UbuntuMY1> <brothersam> Fwd from SGM | Sahabat Guru Malaysia: Dua ustaz perjuang 'digital classroom' di Sarawak dan ini kata peserta yang buat kita sedar  http://www.gpsbestari.com/berita/sarawak/dua-ustaz-perjuang-digital-classroom-di-sarawak-dan-ini-kata-peserta-yang-buat-kita-sedar-1.773640  KUCHING - Persatuan Sahabat Guru Malaysia (SGM) dengan kerjasama Sekolah Kebangsaan (SK) Pinang, Samarahan, Sarawak berjaya menganjurkan bengkel eRPH dan 'digital
<UbuntuMY1> classroom' di  makmal komputer, Sekolah Kebangsaan (SK) Sungai Stutong, di sini 6 Disember lalu ....  info digital asal:  https://t.me/GPSBestariOfficial/4033  sertai kami:  https://t.me/SahabatGuruMalaysia/646
<UbuntuMY1> <najashark> @NafizAdly, Ctrl+Alt+F1, login username,password lepastu purge amd graphics driver, restart, try login balik
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> @najashark, dh buat, x jdi gak gg
<UbuntuMY1> <najashark> bagi output /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<UbuntuMY1> <najashark> atau /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> cane?
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> bgi command pls
<UbuntuMY1> <najashark> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<UbuntuMY1> <najashark> or   ```cat  /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf```
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> pastu?
<UbuntuMY1> <najashark> BAGI OUTPUT DIA
<UbuntuMY1> <najashark> sori capslock
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> sorry la kalo nub psl ubuntu ni, bru menapak lol
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Biasa la tu
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Ade yg kdg2 keba edit kt gru dan remove driver radeon xorg
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> hihu, ni pon minx abg, bgi usb nk install windows balik
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> tgh install ni ha
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> malas nk gune windows lgi dh
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Dual boot je dulu
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> hati kat linux skrg hehu 😭
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> kalo nk dual boot leh je
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> tpi time nk size kn partition tu susah
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> sbb mmg x fhm cane nk buat
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> bape kene tolak
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> heu
<UbuntuMY1> <pihpih95> Guna google mase tu
<UbuntuMY1> <pihpih95> Kire2 berapa GB nk
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Split je 1/2
<ejat> panjang betul contribue bug 1728354 nie
<lubotu2> bug 1728354 in ntfs-3g (Ubuntu) "ntfs: unsupported reparse point" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1728354
<ejat> s/contribue/contribute
<ejat> semua dah tdo ka
#ubuntu-my 2017-12-23
<UbuntuMY1> <pihpih95> Ram berapa GB baru smooth guna gnome 3.24+?
<UbuntuMY1> <MySQL> 8 keatas
<UbuntuMY1> Deleted Account was added by: Deleted Account
#ubuntu-my 2017-12-24
<UbuntuMY1> S R was added by: S R
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> Fuhhh...dah lupa camne nak guna Windows sampai kena sindir wifey “kata pandai komputer” hahahhaah
